# Staatsmacht is online in US



## Stefan Schaub

First hello to all!!

my new website www.staatsmacht.com is now online. under videos is a lot of good stuff out of my training to see.

Stefan


----------



## codmaster

Stefan Schaub said:


> First hello to all!!
> 
> my new website www.staatsmacht.com is now online. under videos is a lot of good stuff out of my training to see.
> 
> Stefan


Went there - result was a blank 
*About Me*


screen. Looks like perhaps the web site could use a little work.

BTW, I was using IE 8.


----------



## koda girl

Very nice web site, you have beautiful dogs. My dogs father who lives in Germanys name is Lary Von der Staatsmacht. My dog looks exactly like your dog Franka. I always thought the last name of the dog comes from the Kennel the dog comes from. Like although Lary is her father her last name is not the same because I got her from a breeder here in Canada. Oh maybe you are in Germany, I don't know. Nice web site though, congrats.

Oh yes, I am using IE8 also. Maybe it has been fixed since you were on codmaster.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Your Harro boy is so handsome!!


----------



## koda girl

Oh I just realized you have Lary on video on your web site so I am guessing you are in Germany or Lary no longer lives in Germany.


----------



## Elaine

Your site looks great! You don't have anything on your about me page though.

He's not in Germany anymore, he's here in MN now. Thank goodness, because I get to train with him on a regular basis.


----------



## Vinnie

:thumbup:


----------



## Vinnie

Just noticed this,

Not sure if it's a concern but you might want this corrected. There seems to be a broken link from the litter page under Terror's info where it says "more about Terror under Males". 

It links to http://www.staatsmacht.com/stud_males
and should link to http://www.staatsmacht.com/stud_males.html


----------



## Stefan Schaub

thanks i will tell my webmaster about the link.

Lary is still in germany,but i am since feb. here.i am sure your puppy is out of candy wolfsheim. my wife sold here pregnant to canada.

in the next days the website is complete.


----------



## koda girl

Yes her mother is Candy. Please tell you wife thank you because we have a beautiful GSD from Candy.


----------



## tintallie

I recognize the kennel name!  My dog is related to Irmhild von der Staatsmacht (Hilde is an aunt) through the sire.


----------



## Liesje

tintallie said:


> I recognize the kennel name!  My dog is related to Irmhild von der Staatsmacht (Hilde is an aunt) through the sire.


Mine also, Hilde is his mother.


----------

